
L.A. may charge drivers by the mile - prostoalex
https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-pay-to-drive-20190122-story.html#nws=mcnewsletter
======
just_myles
"The Metropolitan Transportation Authority is pushing to study how what’s
commonly referred to as congestion pricing could work in L.A., including
converting carpool lanes to toll lanes, taxing drivers based on the number of
miles they travel, or charging a fee to enter certain neighborhoods and
business districts."

I can already see who this will impact (Middle class and poor.). Also that
last sentence is very concerning ("or charging a fee to enter certain
neighborhoods and business districts.").

